# Vũ sư cuồng dâm: Tôi là phở, chị em đã chán cơm



## blackberry97 (3 Tháng mười 2012)

*Vũ sư cuồng dâm tuyên bố tiền gã tiền gã tiêu cả đời không hết, còn tình thì gã là “phở” mà chị em ăn cơm chán thì tất nhiên phải tìm đến “phở”.*


*Còn nhiều quý bà, quý cô sợ lộ clip sex*

Ngày 2-10, cơ quan Cảnh sát điều tra Công an quận Lê Chân - TP Hải Phòng cho biết, cơ quan này đã quyết định khởi tố bị can đối với Hoàng Tiến Hợi (SN 1959, trú tại 30/44/14 đường Tô Hiệu, quận Lê Chân) để điều tra về tội truyền bá văn hóa phẩm đồi trụy. Cơ quan công an cũng đang làm rõ một số tội danh khác của vũ sư nổi tiếng Hải Phòng này.

Những ngày qua, vụ án vũ sư Hoàng Tiến Hợi bị Công an quận Lê Chân bắt giữ vì quay clip sex “tống tình” học viên đã khiến nhiều người quý bà, quý cô thuộc hàng danh giá thường xuyên có mặt ở các sàn nhảy đất cảng lo lắng vì không biết trong số những clip cơ quan điều tra thu giữ khi khám xét nhà Hợi, có mặt của mình hay không. 

Theo Cơ quan điều tra, tiến hành khám xét nhà riêng Hoàng Tiến Hợi thu giữ được nhiều đĩa VCD quay cảnh quan hệ và phim sex của nước ngoài và dụng cụ kích dục. Trong điện thoại di động của Hợi cũng còn chứa nhiều clip sex với một số phụ nữ mà hắn chưa kịp chuyển sang đĩa VCD.

Công an quận Lê Chân cho biết thêm, Hoàng Tiến Hợi đã giở trò bỉ ổi đối với các học viên của mình khoảng 6 năm nay nên số nạn nhân bị hắn gạt tình là rất nhiều.

Tại nơi tạm giữ, Hoàng Tiến Hợi chẳng tỏ vẻ sợ sệt khi tiếp xúc với các phóng viên báo chí. Gã thậm chí còn say sưa kể những chiến tích lừa gạt học viên để đưa họ “lên giường”.

Ăn nói có duyên, ánh mắt lẳng lơ, gã vũ sư tuổi Hợi này luôn nở nụ cười với người đối diện. Thậm chí, trong hoàn cảnh đã bị giữ ở cơ quan công an, hắn vẫn có thể buông lời tán tỉnh phóng viên nữ và nữ điều tra viên.

Vũ sư này mạnh miệng tuyên bố, tiền gã tiêu cả đời không hết, còn tình thì gã là “phở” mà chị em ăn cơm chán thì tất nhiên phải tìm đến “phở”. Cũng theo Hoàng Tiến Hợi, khi hắn xuất hiện trên sàn, chỉ cần ai được hắn mời nhảy 1 điệu thì người đó phải nhớ cả đời.








Tại nơi tạm giữ, Hợi vẫn có thể buông lời tán tỉnh phóng viên nữ và nữ điều tra viên.​

*Khó "cưa" thì cho uống thuốc kích dục*

Người tình của Hợi đều thuộc loại “rau sạch”, chủ yếu là những quý cô, quý bà có nhan sắc và kinh tế khá giả. Hợi khai nhận cô nào cảm thấy khó khăn trong việc chinh phục, gã sẽ cho uống thuốc kích dục. Với "chiêu thức" đơn giản như vậy, Hợi và nhiều quý bà, quý cô đã nhanh chóng trở thành bạn tình. Họ đều không hay biết trong những lần ân ái tại nhà Hợi đều đã bị gã bí mật quay clip.

Chị Nh., người phụ nữ can đảm gửi đơn tố cáo thủ đoạn bỉ ổi của Hợi và hợp tác với cơ quan, là một công chức, gia đình khá giả. Chị Nh đến sàn nhảy cách đây 5 năm và đã có quan hệ với Hợi từ 4 năm nay. Gần đây, vì không muốn lún sâu vào mối quan hệ với Hợi, chị Nh. nói lời chia tay thì lập tức bị gã gửi đĩa clip sex đe dọa, tống tình.

Tại cơ quan điều tra, Hợi biện minh hắn phải dùng thủ đoạn này vì rất yêu chị Nh., dù rằng rất sợ chồng nạn nhân biết được tình cảm giữa gã và chị Nh.

Không chỉ tống tình, có nữ nạn nhân cho biết, Hoàng Tiến Hợi đã dùng clip sex để tống tiền họ nhằm phục vụ cho cuộc sống cá nhân đầy đủ của hắn. 

Về nghi vấn trên, cơ quan công an đang tiếp tục điều tra làm rõ, nếu có đủ cơ sở sẽ xem xét xử lý hành vi này.


*Lê Nguyễn* (_Tổng hợp NLD, GDVN_)


_Nguồn : Phunutoday_​


----------



## 17t (3 Tháng mười 2012)

cha này phải gặp mình


----------



## chuaquantam (9 Tháng tư 2014)

17t đã viết:


> cha này phải gặp mình


thì sao em?


----------



## DươngNguyễn (18 Tháng chín 2015)

E dâm như thế sao ?.01666415001.a tên dương,goi cho a nhe


----------

